# 'Black:birth of evil' by Ted Dekker



## Banzai (Jul 26, 2006)

I've just finished reading the book Black, and I found it a very good story, considering I didn't expect much from it. It is the first in the "cirlce" trilogy, which chronicles the exploits of Thomas Hunter in two worlds, to stop disasterous events from unfolding. The author, Ted Dekker, is a Christian, and there is a profound Christian theme to the book.

In Black, the character of Thomas Hunter is introduced. He exists in two worlds- this one and another where original sin essentially never happened- and every time he falls asleep in one, he wakes up in another. The story is basically him trying to stop the release of a virus (the Raison strain) in this world, based upon what he learns in the other world.

In the other world, he must come to terms with a world where evil and good are to seperate entities (a black and coloured forest) and people have a personal relationship with God (who they call Elyon). He is in love with a woman there, and there are white bats (representing angels) who he tries to learn more about the raison strain from.

Eventually trouble kicks off in both worlds when (in this one) no one is prepared to believe him about the virus, and (in the other word) where evil is unleashed upon the coloured forest.

Whilst it does have Christian principles, it is an exciting thriller, with twists and surprises, and the character of Thomas Hunter is shown very well and realistically as someone under enormous pressure, subject to ridicule and disbelief, and struggling to understand his own situation.

I realise that this novel will not be to everyone's tastes, but I thought that it was a surprisingly good read, and can't wait to read the next in the trilogy. I would suggest it for people who like fast-paced action, and won't throw a strop everytime something bordering on religion is mentioned.


----------



## alwayssearching (Mar 26, 2007)

Dekker is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!  I LOVE the Circle trilogy (though I have yet to read the last one )
He's an AMAZING writer! If you like his and don't mind the religious topics I'd DEFINITELY suggest Frank Peretti, I think he's the best author of supernatural thrillers I've ever seen. I LOVE his stuff!
And Randy Alcorn is also an amamzingly talented author I think's in the same field as Dekker. I 'unno, just some suggestions and saying YAY! to an appraisal of Dekker!


----------



## Banzai (Mar 26, 2007)

The third one is the crowning glory of the trilogy. You _have_ t o read it.

And didn't Peretti write something with Dekker?


----------



## alwayssearching (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah, they have a collaboration called 'House'. The thing is MESSED UP! It really has demons fleshed out (Peretti) but they're still very human (Dekker). It was good, though that's a given with the two  You should read it if you like anything by the two, though I admit I felt some of Peretti's other works were better. I LOVE 'This Present Darkness'! ABSOLUTE FAVOURITE OF ALL TIME!!


----------



## Cy Skywalker (Apr 11, 2007)

TPD was good. I liked Black a lot, but the next one got a little slower. So the third is excellent, eh? I'll have to get that.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Apr 12, 2007)

You guys would probably like Showdown and Saint, too. It's weird, all of them tie in together, House, Black, Red, and White, Showdown, and Saint. Have you guys read THR3E, too?


----------



## Banzai (Apr 13, 2007)

Actually, I've just bought Thr3e, not gotten around to reading it yet though. Is it good? Hasn't it been made into a film recently, too?


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes, but the movie didn't compare to the book. I really liked it, I wasn't expecting the ending at all.


----------



## Banzai (May 8, 2007)

Just gotten around to starting Thr3e. It's addictive so far, I've read almost half of it in less than a day. It's very different to The Circle trilogy, but I can still discern Dekker's personal imprint on it.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (May 11, 2007)

alwayssearching said:
			
		

> I LOVE 'This Present Darkness'! ABSOLUTE FAVOURITE OF ALL TIME!!



You guys have read the sequel to that, haven't you? "Piercing the Darkness"? I really liked that one too. Btw, Banzai, how's THR3E coming along?


----------



## Banzai (May 11, 2007)

Finished it today. Wow it was good. The twists made my brain hurt, and I sat up until about two this morning, unable to put it down. Great ending, too. And now I want to see the film. Any idea if it is on DVD yet?


----------



## Svalbard (May 11, 2007)

It all sounds very Thomas Covenant....


----------



## Banzai (May 12, 2007)

Thomas Covenant? Is that the Stephen Donaldson novels? I've never actually read them, but I've heard about them. I might take a look, so I can compare...


----------



## Svalbard (May 13, 2007)

They are worth a read but heavy going in parts.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (May 17, 2007)

Banzai said:
			
		

> Finished it today. Wow it was good. The twists made my brain hurt, and I sat up until about two this morning, unable to put it down. Great ending, too. And now I want to see the film. Any idea if it is on DVD yet?



I don't think it is, but I'm not 100% sure. Really though, it's not as good as the book, at least I didn't think so.


----------



## Banzai (May 17, 2007)

Films never are; but I'm interested in seeing the director's interpretation of it. I can't imagine it would be easy to film, and keep the different twists going.


----------

